# This years build thread



## smokedstanley (Jun 1, 2016)

I have started the next smoker. This one is going to be about three times bigger than my first one. The body is 105 1/2" long X 46" tall X 24" deep. The fire box is 1/4" and the body is 3/16". Started welding the body together yesterday. 













20160531_160335.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


















20160531_160341.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


















20160531_160350.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


















20160531_160401.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


















20160531_164652.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


















20160531_170550.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


----------



## rcher (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks good!  Nice plasma cut openings.  Lotsa seams to weld.  Hope it doesn't warp too bad on ya.


----------



## weev (Jun 1, 2016)

Holy smokes why so small ?   LOL I think you might be able to put 1/2 a cow in at a time


----------



## smokedstanley (Jun 1, 2016)

All the seams in the pictures are welded and they look great. I was waiting for some distortion around the doors,  but the metal barely moved.


----------



## smokedstanley (Jun 1, 2016)

Hoping to fit a couple pigs in there too


----------



## hakamo0o (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Stanley,

Looks like you are going to smoke a lot of meat :)

I was just curious; what kind of welding equipment are you using?

Regards,


----------



## smokedstanley (Jun 2, 2016)

I am using a couple old miller migs for most of it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2016)

That's going to be quite a rig!

Al


----------



## smokedstanley (Jun 15, 2016)

Making some progress. The doors are all mounted, now to stand it up and get some legs on it













20160615_175253.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 15, 2016


















20160615_175309.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 15, 2016


----------



## smokedstanley (Jun 22, 2016)

Finally got some legs on it.













20160622_175559.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 22, 2016


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 29, 2016)

Making some progress after a small (too long) break. Still have a bunch to do but I couldn't resist lighting a fire. The door clamps are on, firebox door is almost done. I plan on having the smoker ready for this weekend. if you look closely at the last pic you can see the beautiful thin smoke.













20160828_161514.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 29, 2016


















20160829_171355.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 29, 2016


















20160829_171514.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 29, 2016


















20160829_172857.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 29, 2016


----------



## b-one (Aug 29, 2016)

Good lord what are you compensating for?:biggrin: Is this for you or a customer? Looking forward to the finish of the beast.


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 29, 2016)

The last one I built had 24 square feet of grill space. Sounds big, but I still had to fill it twice at more than one cookout. So here we are. this one has about 70 square feet of grill space. It's always better to have more than  you need. There is also going to be a 5 foot charcoal grill on the trailer.


----------



## smokedstanley (Sep 1, 2016)

The first set of racks are installed. Each rack is 8 sq.ft. and I installed slides to run either 4 or 5 racks per side. There is 5 inches of space with 5 racks, and 7 inches of space if using 4 racks. Tomorrow I will install the rest of the slides, temp gauges in the door and access holes for the mavericks. Then its beer and fire for saturday to get to know the beast.













20160901_174909.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 1, 2016


















20160901_175011.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 1, 2016


















20160901_175029.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 1, 2016


----------



## smokedstanley (Sep 3, 2016)

All the welding is done, and the fire is going.  My daughter helped wash the grates before the burn.  About to smoke some bacon to start seasoning the beast.  Now I need to come up with a name for it.

** No Kids were smoked during this build, just used for a size comparison** couldn't resist   













20160903_105755.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 3, 2016


















20160903_130042.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 3, 2016


















20160903_153305.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 3, 2016


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow!  That is a monster rig!  Nice work on the build.


----------



## b-one (Sep 3, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing it filled with meat!


----------



## smokedstanley (Sep 3, 2016)

Me Too. Smoking some ribs on monday. My goal is to fill her to capacity. Might take a while to do that, but it's a good goal.


----------



## mike w (Sep 3, 2016)

Thats a work of art!


----------



## glenn wright sr (Feb 22, 2017)

This is truly both a beast and a thing of beauty to behold.

Like everyone else I cant wait to see it filled


----------



## smokedstanley (Jun 1, 2016)

I have started the next smoker. This one is going to be about three times bigger than my first one. The body is 105 1/2" long X 46" tall X 24" deep. The fire box is 1/4" and the body is 3/16". Started welding the body together yesterday. 













20160531_160335.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


















20160531_160341.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


















20160531_160350.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


















20160531_160401.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


















20160531_164652.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


















20160531_170550.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


----------



## rcher (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks good!  Nice plasma cut openings.  Lotsa seams to weld.  Hope it doesn't warp too bad on ya.


----------



## weev (Jun 1, 2016)

Holy smokes why so small ?   LOL I think you might be able to put 1/2 a cow in at a time


----------



## smokedstanley (Jun 1, 2016)

All the seams in the pictures are welded and they look great. I was waiting for some distortion around the doors,  but the metal barely moved.


----------



## smokedstanley (Jun 1, 2016)

Hoping to fit a couple pigs in there too


----------



## hakamo0o (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Stanley,

Looks like you are going to smoke a lot of meat :)

I was just curious; what kind of welding equipment are you using?

Regards,


----------



## smokedstanley (Jun 2, 2016)

I am using a couple old miller migs for most of it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2016)

That's going to be quite a rig!

Al


----------



## smokedstanley (Jun 15, 2016)

Making some progress. The doors are all mounted, now to stand it up and get some legs on it













20160615_175253.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 15, 2016


















20160615_175309.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 15, 2016


----------



## smokedstanley (Jun 22, 2016)

Finally got some legs on it.













20160622_175559.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 22, 2016


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 29, 2016)

Making some progress after a small (too long) break. Still have a bunch to do but I couldn't resist lighting a fire. The door clamps are on, firebox door is almost done. I plan on having the smoker ready for this weekend. if you look closely at the last pic you can see the beautiful thin smoke.













20160828_161514.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 29, 2016


















20160829_171355.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 29, 2016


















20160829_171514.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 29, 2016


















20160829_172857.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 29, 2016


----------



## b-one (Aug 29, 2016)

Good lord what are you compensating for?:biggrin: Is this for you or a customer? Looking forward to the finish of the beast.


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 29, 2016)

The last one I built had 24 square feet of grill space. Sounds big, but I still had to fill it twice at more than one cookout. So here we are. this one has about 70 square feet of grill space. It's always better to have more than  you need. There is also going to be a 5 foot charcoal grill on the trailer.


----------



## smokedstanley (Sep 1, 2016)

The first set of racks are installed. Each rack is 8 sq.ft. and I installed slides to run either 4 or 5 racks per side. There is 5 inches of space with 5 racks, and 7 inches of space if using 4 racks. Tomorrow I will install the rest of the slides, temp gauges in the door and access holes for the mavericks. Then its beer and fire for saturday to get to know the beast.













20160901_174909.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 1, 2016


















20160901_175011.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 1, 2016


















20160901_175029.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 1, 2016


----------



## smokedstanley (Sep 3, 2016)

All the welding is done, and the fire is going.  My daughter helped wash the grates before the burn.  About to smoke some bacon to start seasoning the beast.  Now I need to come up with a name for it.

** No Kids were smoked during this build, just used for a size comparison** couldn't resist   













20160903_105755.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 3, 2016


















20160903_130042.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 3, 2016


















20160903_153305.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 3, 2016


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow!  That is a monster rig!  Nice work on the build.


----------



## b-one (Sep 3, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing it filled with meat!


----------



## smokedstanley (Sep 3, 2016)

Me Too. Smoking some ribs on monday. My goal is to fill her to capacity. Might take a while to do that, but it's a good goal.


----------



## mike w (Sep 3, 2016)

Thats a work of art!


----------



## glenn wright sr (Feb 22, 2017)

This is truly both a beast and a thing of beauty to behold.

Like everyone else I cant wait to see it filled


----------

